# Need Help to identify



## jkent (May 3, 2012)

New to thread hope i can get some help. 
 I have a pair of Murray built JC Higgins bikes I just bought and need help tying to figure out the age. I don't think they are all that old but the are in really good shape. Here is what i have. 
           JC Higgins  Classic Cruiser #'s on the left front tube is MOT 0775041 
           It has a jc higgins sticker for the front head badge           On the seat post tube it has a sticker at the bottom that has this info on it. 
           8-502OX1-062698-2
           502.47969
           98177
           1 800 251-8007 ( Murray phone #...... tried to call and it says briggs and straton bought out murray and no longer handles any murray buisness.)
           Lawrenceburg Tenn
Like i said i have a matched pair male and female bicycles they both are 26" and have the KENDA 26X2.125 WW tires. No fenders.?
They just look like they are in too good of shape to be old they look nearly new exept for the rusty wheels that has staind the white wall tires. Any help would be awsome! Thaks to all


----------



## jpromo (May 3, 2012)

Visuals of the bikes are actually more useful for dating them than the serials. Any chance you've got a picture of the pair? That should help a lot in being able to direct you


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 5, 2012)

These are from some point in the 80s or 90s. Murray was having success with it's Monterey and other retro cruisers, so I assume Sears decided to cash in on that, and resurrect their JC Higgins sporting goods brand name, originally phased out after 1963. Still, pretty good bikes, compared to MIC Walmart junk!


----------



## jkent (May 5, 2012)

Thaks for the help! I have a couple Western Flyers that i could use some help on too  I'll post some pics soon maybe someone can figure out what these are. i think one is a columbia built western and the other is possibly a murray but not real sure.


----------



## hotrod62 (May 5, 2012)

i use to have a pair of the boys bikes that were just like the one you have. good bikes sold one right off and put a motor on the other  then sold it about a year later i think they were made in the 80's same color to nice bikes .............


----------

